# MG50 Frame Upgrade



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

I have two MG50 reels with the old frames. They look ok now, but have not seen much saltwater use. I will be wading a lot this fall and winter. 
My question is, should I send them in for the frame upgrade now or wait for a problem?

Thanks,
Mike Barnes


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Perform a search.. LOTS of threads with recent info.

Here is one of my post / pics

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=133270&page=1&pp=10



Mike B Fishin said:


> I have two MG50 reels with the old frames. They look ok now, but have not seen much saltwater use. I will be wading a lot this fall and winter.
> My question is, should I send them in for the frame upgrade now or wait for a problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike Barnes


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Treat the inside of the frames with green corrosion-X, carry out minimal regular matainence, and they will be better than an untreated updated frame. 

Mike


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can send the reels in at any time for the frame upgrade.


----------



## purple (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been sending by reels back to Califonia for service for the last several years. I now have an old frame MR50, do I send it to the same address and do I need to note any special instructions.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

What is the difference Mike ?

thanks

b



Mike in Friendswood said:


> Treat the inside of the frames with green corrosion-X, carry out minimal regular matainence, and they will be better than an untreated updated frame.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The address is:


Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

The upgraded frame has a plastic insert that protects the frame when thumb bar is depressed and then re-sets. Additionally, the new frame has a second drain hole on the right side (but I think you knew that). My opinion is that they should make a saltwater version that has no drain holes at all.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You need to have drains if the reel takes on water. If there is no drain then the corrosion will take place much more rapidly. Unfortunately you cannot seal a casting reel 100% or it would not cast very well.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Some of the early models of the CH200SF had no drain holes, as well as the CU100B. These reels did very well. I understand the concept of the drain holes. In my opinion, any benefit gained by the drain holes is negatively offset by the easy access of saltwater to the interior of the reels. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

How about plugging the holes Mike with a drop of gorilla glue ? i understand your point of the extra drain hole. i would like to get in inserts though.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

From what we have found that the reel will need the extra drain hole. If water can get in then it can get out as well. If the reel corrodes due to blocked drain holes, then we will void your warranty. We do not recommend that you alter the reels in any way to avoid voiding your warranty. 


The older Curado reels did have drain holes in the frame. The 100B has a small round hole on the side of the frame facing the foot. The 200BSF has 2 drain slots on the bottom of the frame.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

does the citica 100dsv have any drain holes. If it doesn't is it bad?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes the Citica has drain holes. The frame design is slightly different and does not require the additional hole.


----------

